

RMS: Let's Limit the Effects of Software Patents, Since We Can't Eliminate Them - iProject
http://www.wired.com/opinion/2012/11/richard-stallman-software-patents/

======
bsoist
I was hoping I'd see some discussion about this here. Does anyone think this
is a good idea? If so, do we have a real shot at actually making this happen?

